# 2016 Nissan Altima 2.5/ SR won't start hot /after driving for a while



## AllanAllan (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a 2.5 SR Altima with a 55KM driving that it recently began to not want to start after you've driven it for a while. You can drive it long times and not stop and it will run. But if you stop, it will not start again. It will crank but will not start. When this happens, the solution is to press the accelerator with starting button or to wait until it cools down, about 1hr and then it will start again.

Following recommendation/suggestion I have cleaned both cam positioning sensors at the top of the head/valve cover on the R side. This worked without any problem for 6 months after that duration same issue happened again. Second time I took my car to Nissan dealer and they replaced both cam positioning sensors, This did not solve the problem.
Then, I have looked for these 2016 Nissan postings about problems similar to this, but for some reason these 2016 2.5 Nissan's don't have a lot of posts.
I don't mind working on this, however this problem is one of those that does not identical posts. there are a lot of them where the post say that it won't crank, it won't start at all although it cranks, and so on. But this one specifically that is apparently temperature related is not very common.

Your help on this matter is appreciated....

I have attached the error codes for my car


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's not unknown for an ECM to incorrectly blame the cam sensors for what's actually a bouncy crank sensor, and any sort of Hall effect sensor can misbehave only when it's warm (all 3 sensors are Halls). It's also possible you have metal shavings contaminating one or both cam reluctors. Check the sensor grounds also, it's likely that both cam sensors share the same one.


----------



## AllanAllan (Jan 17, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> It's not unknown for an ECM to incorrectly blame the cam sensors for what's actually a bouncy crank sensor, and any sort of Hall effect sensor can misbehave only when it's warm (all 3 sensors are Halls). It's also possible you have metal shavings contaminating one or both cam reluctors. Check the sensor grounds also, it's likely that both cam sensors share the same one.


You are right but why when i have cleaned both sensors it worked out properly for 6 months!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AllanAllan said:


> You are right but why when i have cleaned both sensors it worked out properly for 6 months!!!


Looking through the random DTCs that's being set by the ECU, it seems that there may be a problem with the engine electrical system; possible bad grounds, harness connections or the charging system. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## aloarab (Dec 11, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Looking through the random DTCs that's being set by the ECU, it seems that there may be a problem with the engine electrical system; possible bad grounds, harness connections or the charging system. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


I will follow your recommendation and check the charging system and starter to see whether the cranking is normal or not and also I will test the charging to see the normal load, but do you think that my car not starting issue because of the charging system ??


----------



## aloarab (Dec 11, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Looking through the random DTCs that's being set by the ECU, it seems that there may be a problem with the engine electrical system; possible bad grounds, harness connections or the charging system. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


Today, I have noticed something I don't know if these two are related. when I hit the start button and accelerate at the same time it starts and works and the same thing when I hit the start button and brake pedal twice or three times during cranking it will start too.

Is it possible that these two are related, and if so then what should I do? I think I'm not far away from the issue but I can't realize what it is specifically.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

aloarab said:


> Today, I have noticed something I don't know if these two are related. when I hit the start button and accelerate at the same time it starts and works and the same thing when I hit the start button and brake pedal twice or three times during cranking it will start too.
> 
> Is it possible that these two are related, and if so then what should I do? I think I'm not far away from the issue but I can't realize what it is specifically.


The brake pedal *must be pressed down* to start the engine; if you're able to start the engine by just pressing only on the gas pedal, then there's a problem in the electrical system for sure. Your brake pedal switch may be intermittent.


----------



## aloarab (Dec 11, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The brake pedal *must be pressed down* to start the engine; if you're able to start the engine by just pressing only on the gas pedal, then there's a problem in the electrical system for sure. Your brake pedal switch may be intermittent.


Yes, you are right when I press down the brake pedal and hitting the start button the car will crank but it won't start. What I meant is when I press down the brake pedal and hit the start button then hitting the brake pedal three times when cranking and it will start.

In case if the issue is with the electrical system, so how should I check and fix that??


----------

